# Accidentally found my way here



## Caleb (Dec 12, 2004)

Hi all,

I indulged in a bit of link chasing that started in KVRAudio (the new K-v-R) and ended up in this place.

I read the goals of the place and decided I wanted to register and see what it's like here.

I'm in the IT industry so am not exactly what you would consider a professional composer. However, I've composed a little for local community television in Melbourne Australia and starting to work on my first album that I hope (fingers crossed) to complete next year.

I'm not looking to be "signed up" to a label or anything like that. I'm happy doing this myself for the moment.

I like being part of a global community of musicians, songwriters, composers and enjoy sharing ideas, critiques and advice.

Anyway - hello all.
I'll pop in from time-to-time and see what's going on here.

Regards
Caleb


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Dec 12, 2004)

Hiya Caleb, nice to see you here too! :wink:


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Dec 12, 2004)

Ey Caleb, welcome to V.I.!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Dec 12, 2004)

Thanks for the intro Caleb - nice having you here. Have fun and see you around the forums.


----------

